# looking for glossostima



## aquascapingnoob (Jul 14, 2010)

hello everyone, i need some glossostigma plants and x mas moss..i was wondering if anyone locally has these plants..i dont have any plants at all right now but i want to start my tank..anyone has any clippings?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The Glossostima is going to require alot of light and ferts. Otherwise it will grow tall and not spread as fast. Are you up for the challenge. What is your setup?


----------



## aquascapingnoob (Jul 14, 2010)

honest to god, all i have is a 30 gallon tank, a driftwood, some other plants in my ten gallon that is growing way too fast with the lighting and CO2, with some neon tetras, and black tetras...i want to swap everything over to the 30 gallon, but i need sufficient lighting too. i am in the process of getting a light, but would like to know what is the best 30" light you can find for the price that will do the job. can anyone help?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would a 2 bulb t5 high out put fixture.


----------



## aquascapingnoob (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks fishyjoe24...im looking on ebay still for one..hopefully i can get a good deal.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquascapingnoob said:


> thanks fishyjoe24...im looking on ebay still for one..hopefully i can get a good deal.


your welcome, oh and a word of advice. stay away from the odyessa fixtures. in my opinion they are junk. the light is the most inportant thing you don't want to over look. niko could also help you make a light.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

You might check out this Coralife dual T5 strip. I believe crownman here at APC uses them. You would probably need 2 fixtures. They are very slimline.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp57011/si1379085/cl1/coralife_fw_t5_aqualight_double_strip_light30?&query=coralife+30%22+t5&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=
It is about the least expensive I have seen.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pet supplies plus here in plano sell those but I don't think they are the high out put ones. just normal t5. i can go check.


----------



## aquascapingnoob (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks guys! awsome price on that light...im here in richardson, plano is just up the road so i'll try to hit that place up this weekend. btw, will this be enough light for glosso?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquascapingnoob said:


> thanks guys! awsome price on that light...im here in richardson, plano is just up the road so i'll try to hit that place up this weekend. btw, will this be enough light for glosso?


possible, oh and i think pet supplies plus just sells normal t5 fixtures, not t5 HO fixtures but i think they sell t5 HO bulbs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

woo woo look what I found for .76 cent

http://aquaticplantdepot.com/glosglosel.html


----------

